
Facebook Releases New Messenger Desktop App - crakenzak
https://messengernews.fb.com/2020/04/02/messenger-comes-to-the-big-screen-new-desktop-app-for-group-video-calls-and-chats-to-help-people-stay-better-connected/
======
Mistri
I currently use Caprine [1], which is an open-source Messenger client for Mac.
It's great for stuff like privacy (I can block the "seen" indicator, "typing"
indicator, and the "delivered" indicator, but its performace is pretty bad,
especially for large group conversations.

I'm trying out the new Messenger app now, and it seems to have better
performance, but I still notice quite a bit of delay when interacting with the
UI. Also, the right-hand sidebar isn't present and there's no way to enable
it.

Not sure which one I'll use, going to keep testing it out.

[1]
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/caprine](https://github.com/sindresorhus/caprine)

------
Klonoar
Interesting that it's still Electron. Considering they rebuilt their iOS app
recently (which from what I hear, is now much better - I don't use FB
personally)... why not Catalyst?

